# Very fine grind for my espresso



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi. Noob here.

I've been sort of obsessed for some years in having a very fine grind for my espresso (a friend said it was almost Turkish) I'm sure there is more flavour this way than a courser espresso grind. I've done this the same old way for a long time. Now I've just joined CF and interested if other people do it this way?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Maff said:


> Hi. Noob here.
> 
> I've been sort of obsessed for some years in having a very fine grind for my espresso (a friend said it was almost Turkish) I'm sure there is more flavour this way than a courser espresso grind. I've done this the same old way for a long time. Now I've just joined CF and interested if other people do it this way?


 Will depend on the quality of gridner you are using, finer isn't always better with some equipment. Plus you probably need some ability to pre infuse to get the best from that fine a grind.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What's your set up, what's your dose (dry weight), what's your output (what's in the cup, in grams), how long does it take, what sort of beans do you drink and finally, how does it taste?


----------



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

I use an Aeropress. 20g coffee to 50 grams water. For long time I was using starbucks espresso. Before I had a grinder they would do it for me and I noticed how much more chocolate the taste was when they did a very fine grind by accident. I do this with my own Encore (after the screw mod) now. So a quick brew too compared to normal espresso brew time. I've moved away from starbucks now and trying artisans but still keeping to a v.fine grind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Maff said:


> I use an Aeropress. 20g coffee to 50 grams water. For long time I was using starbucks espresso. Before I had a grinder they would do it for me and I noticed how much more chocolate the taste was when they did a very fine grind by accident. I do this with my own Encore (after the screw mod) now. So a quick brew too compared to normal espresso brew time. I've moved away from starbucks now and trying artisans but still keeping to a v.fine grind


 Aeropress is steep then through a filter, it's not per se making espresso not matter how fine the grind.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

Hello! If your grind is extra fine, you must be having to press extra hard for the water to go through with an Aeropress! ?


----------



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, it is has always been a slog to get the water through.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You can grind as fine as u want for aeropress as long as you can push it through.....

I tend to grind the texture of table salt and steep for 2 mins - I get all the flavours though less bitterness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

